# Need advice - Boat ramp etiquette



## gray0630

Ok, so I've read all the stories, and I'm trying to take a proactive approach to not becoming "that guy" at the boat ramp. This is my first year with the boat....and I'm open to suggestion on the most efficient way to launch and trailer, without angering the masses. 

FYI: most of the time I will probably be solo. 19ft bass boat.

I know the basics: have boat ready, loaded, etc. before backing down; but I would also like some advice on the finer details.

Thanks in advance!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

Hopefully youll do a little practicing of backing teh boat up and watching just how far to back up the boat before it floats off or even when loading. When you are by yourself, nothing worse then trying to load or unload when the trailers in too deep or not deep enough.

A few thoughts come to mind, practice a time or too at a non crowded lake or ramp ( weekdays, mid day, smaller lakes,) and have your system down pat. If others are around that are serious guys, Im sure they would help you out, I know Ive backed many people in and parked there truck for them bringing them the keys when their partner was a newbie a or a wife that had no business on the ramp. 

put a keel guard on the bass boat and that way you can pull up on gravel, concrete ramp or on rocky shore if you have to to put truck away. have a long enough rope to launch boat and float off trailer so you can walk boat to courtesy area for others to launch while your parking truck.
Bring hip boots or at least high rubber boots just in case you have to adjust the boat as your pulling out, perhaps pull up a bit, then quickly adjust boat on bunks and hop back in and go. 

I hope this is the kind of stuff your looking for and best bet is to load and unload with a buddy the first time or two to make things better for you when you do go solo. 

Salmonid


----------



## BlueBoat98

I agree with everything Mark said about launching but I usually see more troubles with people putting the boat back on the trailer. It's usually way more crowded then than at the crack of dawn. First of all, if the lake has a courtesy dock - USE IT! Don't pull up to a ramp and block it off for the others trying to get out. There's little worse than having a ramp blocked off while the boat owner is five back in the line. Also, practice how deep to put your trailer into the water. That's often harder than launching where it is going to come off one way or the other. Learn to drive your boat onto the trailer if at all possible. It just saves so much time for everyone. 

Most of all, relax and be patient. It's a real circus out there sometimes and you can really harsh your mellow if you have to spend it being upset at someone not as well prepared as you.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## whodeynati

Try to line yourself up, so that you don't have to make any big turns with your steering wheel. That's what I do. Seems to help with me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami

Get a long rope, and practice, practice, practice! Your best bet is to start now before the season gets under way. If your slick you can run the rope from the eyelet of the boat through the winch mount, then through the window of your truck... Then you can pull the boat onto the trailer by hand while slowly backing into the water. I had it down with my old boat to where I could unload and park in less than 5, same with reload and leave. Just takes practice to find your own way. I think everyone does it a little different...

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## socdad

I completely agree with the previous post practice as much as possible and do not hesitate to ask for help if there are fishermen around. Most folks are more than willing to lend a hand.

I have installed E-Z Slide Trailer Pads & Bunk Enders (http://www.basspro.com/EZ-Slide-Trailer-Pads/product/1072/) on my trailer bunks. For me it makes loading & unloading a bit simpler. When loading (& unloading) I do not need to back in as deep as without them, the back tires of my truck can stay out of the water.


----------



## hogtrman

Looks like your post has generated some good advice. Here is a good tip on backing. Grab the bottom of your steering wheel. If you want the trailer to go right, you turn to the right, likewise move the steering wheel to the left to make the trailer go left.


----------



## Legend killer

Generally you want the fender half way submerged in water. Be sure to use the staging area to unsnap the rear supports, transom saver, and load your boat. I then back down, get out and unhook the bow rope and back the trailer down to the end of the dock or drive over to the courtesy dock. Then I go park the truck.


----------



## bbsoup

After dark, or in low light conditions, once you are backing down the ramp, please kill your headlights! The only thing that should be on at that point is your parking lights. It amazes me how FEW people know to give this courtesy to their fellow boaters. It is very frustrating to be blinded by headlights while backing down in the dark. Even on most newer vehicles, with daytime running lamps, you can kill your lights by just barely pushing down the emergency brake-not enough to actually begin engaging the brake. Most vehicles with a sensor which automatically turns on the headlights at night also have a manual only option on the headlight switch, which must be set before the sensor kicks on the headlights, thereby also allowing the e-brake trick. I know how much I appreciate it when I see that the guy next to me is aware of this courtesy. Unfortunately, most of the time I seem to be the only one around who knows to do this.


----------



## tadluvadd

I wouldent stress to much about it.there are some idiots that act like their house is on fire and they cant wait for anyone else,but a lot of folks are like me,i go fishing to relax and slow down without stress,so im gonna let the other fellow go 1st,and i might even lend him or her a hand if they are struggling getting their boat in or out of the water.My advise is practice and dont wait til the 1st nice weekend to do so.whenever you go,take your time,when you hurry is when you forget things and make mistakes which may not only take longer,but can become unsafe.


----------



## gobrowntruck21

-make your boat prep a routine 
-when backing it's easiest to do with the trailer visible in your driver's side mirror
-don't stress about holding someone up; the fact that you are asking means you won't be THAT guy
-if you use a flat to round trailer light adapter, unhook it and store it when out on the water
-use a pad lock to keep the trailer locked on the hitch ball and use a locking hitch pin
-get a good transom saver; if your motor folds over on the way to the lake then it's junk
-courtesy ramp, courtesy ramp, courtesy ramp

A few years ago I was in your shoes. But it only takes a few trips to feel confident about the process.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami

bbsoup said:


> After dark, or in low light conditions, once you are backing down the ramp, please kill your headlights! The only thing that should be on at that point is your parking lights. It amazes me how FEW people know to give this courtesy to their fellow boaters. It is very frustrating to be blinded by headlights while backing down in the dark. Even on most newer vehicles, with daytime running lamps, you can kill your lights by just barely pushing down the emergency brake-not enough to actually begin engaging the brake. Most vehicles with a sensor which automatically turns on the headlights at night also have a manual only option on the headlight switch, which must be set before the sensor kicks on the headlights, thereby also allowing the e-brake trick. I know how much I appreciate it when I see that the guy next to me is aware of this courtesy. Unfortunately, most of the time I seem to be the only one around who knows to do this.


I will heave to say I've been this guy for a long time! Never thought about it... Will make the adjustment this season for sure.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Hillbilly910

it will come with practise and experience. Biggest thing is be prepared and aware. Nobody with gripe if you take an extra minute or 2 to load/unload, as long as you are trying. Its the folks who simply dont care that frustrate most anglers.


----------



## CincyFisher

Lots of great advice here. Definitely remember to kils the lights at night. Also it helps to develop a step by step practice for launching your boat and do it the same way religiously. If you forget a transom saver or a tie down you'll regret it (ask me how I know...) on the ramp. Learn where the water line should be on your trailer for a good launch. Mine is where about an inch of the top of the trailer fender is out of the water. Also be ready with dock lines and bumpers to use the courtesy dock if available..

And best of all practice and don't stress too much. You'll be fine. And also when you master it don't freak when some other guy or gal struggles or does something stupid. I suspect you're not THAT guy either...


----------



## imalt

Go to any of the big lakes 4th of july weekend. Pull up a lawn chair to watch. You will see everything not to do but it is a good show. Jet ski trailer's are my favorite to watch. I don't get upset at the ramps I find it amusing.


----------



## Mason52

Don't sweat it no one else does.

It's mostly Jet ski/pleasure boaters that make me nuts and also screw up the ramps. They launch their boat, only dad can drive the boat or truck. Then mom and the kids sit on the dock and put their feet in the boat (on the ramp side with the courtesy side wide open) while dad, taking his sweet time, parks the truck then goes to the restroom etc, etc.. Of course mom sees dad come out of the restroom and has to run the kiddies up to the potty. Dad figures might as well wait right here for mom and kids. Then when everyone is all ready, of course the boat won't start.


----------



## mrdcpa

As others have mentioned the fact that you are asking and thinking about it means it won't be you. When by yourself, as long as you keep your boat out of the way as you're walking to/from your car, that's about all it comes down to. Make sure you have rope to tie down out of the way or other see other suggestions. 

Ultimately everyone has to start from somewhere. When loading and unloading do what you need to do at the pace you are comfortable with. The extra 2 to 5 minutes it takes your first few trips won't hurt anybody- if they are that hardcore they should have gotten up earlier. So take your time and get it loaded right the first or second attempt- don't want to make a big mess of things by rushing.

Definitely recommend practicing so you can spend more time on the water.

When its crowded, speak up a little bit to remind people you're by yourself. The clowns won't get it or care but most people are courteous (e.g. I might let a loner go in front or I might help if I had somebody with me). I'd be careful though about who I let touch by boat or car. You can usually tell when somebody knows what they're doing (or not).


----------



## ironman172

bbsoup said:


> After dark, or in low light conditions, once you are backing down the ramp, please kill your headlights! The only thing that should be on at that point is your parking lights. It amazes me how FEW people know to give this courtesy to their fellow boaters. It is very frustrating to be blinded by headlights while backing down in the dark. Even on most newer vehicles, with daytime running lamps, you can kill your lights by just barely pushing down the emergency brake-not enough to actually begin engaging the brake. Most vehicles with a sensor which automatically turns on the headlights at night also have a manual only option on the headlight switch, which must be set before the sensor kicks on the headlights, thereby also allowing the e-brake trick. I know how much I appreciate it when I see that the guy next to me is aware of this courtesy. Unfortunately, most of the time I seem to be the only one around who knows to do this.



one of the best tips on here and practiced all the time....as stated so many don't either


----------



## Crest17cx

In addition to everyone else's suggestions, my biggest one by far is - don't feel so pressured and rushed that you are too hurried to be cautious and safe. I felt pressured the first few times I launched and as a result, I forgot to put the drain plug in once ("why are we sinking? LOL), forgot to unhook the eye safety cable a few times, and forgot to stow transum saver (which snapped it).


----------



## EnonEye

All very good points and may seem a daunting list of things to check to a novice. Would suggest writing down a checklist and reading it each and every time you launch/load until it becomes habit. Launch/load the exact same way every time and you're much less likely tp forget the drain plug or a tie down etc than if you do it nilly willy each time. Especially when you get someone with you and start talking and shooting the bull. Lastly make sure your starting battery is good and the engine is going to start. Start it at home with muffs before you get to the ramp. Nothing worse than watching the "mechanics" work on their boats at the ramp while holding everyone else up.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

You wont have any issue at all launching a bass boat, just go slow when backing up. And Remember to check your plug when you take off the boat straps every time before you launch.


----------



## jlami

EnonEye said:


> Nothing worse than watching the "mechanics" work on their boats at the ramp while holding everyone else up.


sometimes you gotta pull a magiver... Last season I was on the water 3-4 days a week. After a few consecutive days you become overly confident in your equipment, and that its when you leave something on. Well early morning start ain't happening when you left all your accessories on the night before and you are only running one battery! Yes I was the guy that pulled down the ramp front first and ran jumper cables from the boat to the truck. Thank goodness it was early season during the week and there were no witnesses... Needless to say I bought and installed a second battery later that night.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Legend killer

I am surprised no one has mentioned the kayak guys backing down the ramp and taking forever.


----------



## catcrazed

Ive got one for yas! Man did I feel bad for these two fellas.... This was at EF ramp last week. I go down the hill and see that some guy had backed straight down the middle of the ramp.... I got out and started to walk around my boat to get things ready and put on second layer of clothes.. The guys ask for some help... They said first boat (old), first time to water EVER with a boat of there own, they couldnt get boat to start. I get down there and there was a rainbow of fuel behind the boat. They had her big time flooded. Well by this time there are 4 ppl waiting to get to put in and i tell them they may want to pull up the ramp and let everyone put in. The poor fella jumps in the truck, hits the key and nothing!!!!!!!! Poor guy left dome light on for like a half hour. Needless to say, I felt horrible for them as they were definetly rookies and boy did the feel bad!!!!! We jumped them and they thanked us and away they went. Almost wish I coulda helped them a little longer with the boat because I cranked her for a while without choke and right before there battery just couldnt crank anymore she tried to fire. It woulda started with a little more juice.....


----------



## boss302

Crest17cx said:


> In addition to everyone else's suggestions, my biggest one by far is - don't feel so pressured and rushed that you are too hurried to be cautious and safe. I felt pressured the first few times I launched and as a result, I forgot to put the drain plug in once ("why are we sinking? LOL), forgot to unhook the eye safety cable a few times, and forgot to stow transum saver (which snapped it).


Agreed! While you don't want to be "that guy" you also don't want to end up doing somthing stupid and hurting/damaging somthing because you got flustered. Every once in a while loading will be tough, may take a few trys to get it right...when it happens, slow down take a breath, don't worry about the line....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lonewolf

1. Practice
2. Drain plug
3. tie downs on back of boat
4. Something to tie boat up ( I use a Cable Bike Lock) 
I don't like rope. If it comes untied while your parking the truck. It makes for a cold swim that doesn't start a morning off right!!!!!!!!!
5. Have ever thing you need in the boat in the boat before you back down the ramp
6.The most important
Deep Breath

Relax, Relax, Your going fishing


----------



## MuskieLuv

Got to the lake once and went to put the plug in and it was gone. Now I always put my new plug in before I leave the house. It is just one less thing to worry about at the ramp.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Reading these made me think of a couple of other things. Everyone is right about having a routine. There are several things that need to be done and when I get interrupted is when I make a mistake. Unplug your light harness unless you have LED lights. That cold water will pop a hot incandescent in a heartbeat. Don't forget to put in your bilge plug. I take mine out every time I pull the boat to keep it as dry as possible. If you splash it without the plug in you will have a bad morning. 

Everyone is right about staying calm. This is supposed to be fun and relaxing. I really appreciate the fact that a "rookie" is looking for tips. You are off to a good start just by having that kind of awareness.

MC


----------



## RustyGoat

Legend killer said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned the kayak guys backing down the ramp and taking forever.


This is why I haul my kayak with a trailer now. I can have everything loaded in the kayak, back the trailer up to the water, pull the kayak off and park the truck. Total time blocking the ramp if Im trying to be fast is less than 5 minutes.


----------



## EnonEye

Don't forget also that we have ALL make mistakes from time to time. Hopefully we don't repeat the same mistake twice. I've gone for years with smooth off/onloading and then BAM have a bad day and screw it up. I think the last time I made a big mistake was when I wasn't paying attention to the wind direction. Now if you're unloading alone you really want the wind blowing in toward the dock and not away form it (side to side). This particualr day i was unloading at CJ Brown with all the lanes filled with other boats so there was no room to move from side to side. I unloaded on the wrong side and as I was walking around to tie the boat up the wind gusted and blew my boat sideways towards the other boat in the lane beside me. This is about the time when this guy beside me starting to take notice my boat is moving towards his boat, engine prop 1st and is about to make a nasty mark on the side of his boat. As I ran around to grab my boat to straighten it out I slipped on the ramp moss and down I went. You get the picture. It just goes bad on occasion. Lesson,,, when possible unload on the side of the dock that allows the wind to work for you and not against you. Lastly, take the time to go sit at a ramp this summer when the "hooligans" are coming and going, you get to see bikinis and plenty of lessons on what NOT to do. It's really good entertainment.


----------



## yakfish

The only thing I really try to do is make sure everything you need is in the boat, everything that should be unstrapped is unstrapped before backing down the ramp. The less time you spend on the ramp the better. But I feel like alot of people are too impatient and get too worked up over someone taking too long to launch the boat. These launches are public which mean alot of people may be using them. I have always felt that "boat ramp ettiquette" needs to go both ways. the person launching should have everything ready befre backing down the ramp and the people waiting sould take this time to ensure their rigs are ready while waiting and wait patiently.

But most importantly... don't forget the drain plug!!


----------



## gray0630

Thanks everyone, I definitely got the mind jogging on a few things. I really should look into a keel guard, for the times/places no courtesy dock is located; and for beaching when camping. 

Picking the boat up today from spring tune up and having new trolling motorman HB 598 installed. Was considering going out to CC tomorrow, but worried about having residual water in lower unit when freezing temps come back Sun/Mon. 

Thanks again for great tips!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer

gray0630 said:


> Thanks everyone, I definitely got the mind jogging on a few things. I really should look into a keel guard, for the times/places no courtesy dock is located; and for beaching when camping.
> 
> Picking the boat up today from spring tune up and having new trolling motorman HB 598 installed. Was considering going out to CC tomorrow, but worried about having residual water in lower unit when freezing temps come back Sun/Mon.
> 
> Thanks again for great tips!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Store your motor vertical to drain all water out of the motor. If you are getting any kind of water in the lower unit you need to have that fixed.


----------



## Matulemj

Legend killer said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned the kayak guys backing down the ramp and taking forever.


I guess us "kayak guys" don't care how big our boats are because we don't need to compensate for anything  

I never understood guys getting butthurt about kayakers/canoes loading their boats in a timely manner. They are using it for the same purpose you are. There is no size limit on the boat you can utilize the ramp for.

I even see guys with fancy bass boats getting butthurt and rolling their eyes at guys with john boats because they feel a sense of entitlement since they happened to spend more money on their gear then the other guy as if the ramp is only for people who spend $20,000 on a boat and are towing it with a F250 King Cab.

It is a public ramp. Get over it. Drink a beer and chill out. If things like that get you upset, then you probably are a sucky person to be around anyway.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cajun willie

My peeve would be Plug issues. If ever or when you forget to put the plug in (I forget about once a year ), please do not trailer your boat then pull up the ramp three feet and let all the water drain out. If the ramp is not busy then your fine, but I have seen folks sit there for 10-30 minutes waiting for water to drain out when all the lanes are being used. Please pull up and get back in line or as I do, put the plug in and let the bilge pump do the work out on the water.


----------



## fishingful

After 16 years of having a boat last year I forgot the plug. By the time I got parked and back to the boat had a few hundred gallons in it.

My buddy and I could have his 18 foot crestliner on or off the trailer in less than 2 min. by the time he parked the truck the motor was warmed up and we were on our way. Its nice when both people know how to load a boat. while waiting for him to back in i would just float off shore.


----------



## Legend killer

Matulemj said:


> I guess us "kayak guys" don't care how big our boats are because we don't need to compensate for anything
> 
> I never understood guys getting butthurt about kayakers/canoes loading their boats in a timely manner. They are using it for the same purpose you are. There is no size limit on the boat you can utilize the ramp for.
> 
> I even see guys with fancy bass boats getting butthurt and rolling their eyes at guys with john boats because they feel a sense of entitlement since they happened to spend more money on their gear then the other guy as if the ramp is only for people who spend $20,000 on a boat and are towing it with a F250 King Cab.
> 
> It is a public ramp. Get over it. Drink a beer and chill out. If things like that get you upset, then you probably are a sucky person to be around anyway.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have seen kayakers take 20-30 min to unload their kayaks, strap it down, then pull out. Boaters power load their boats, hop down, pull up to the parking lot then unload and strap down their boats. Takes less than 5 min from docking, walking to your truck, backing, then loading.


----------



## fishingful

I Kayak and am a Kayak Instructor. I cant think of any time I have had to use a ramp to launch. We have launched 20 boats at a time. I don't think I would really want to. But if I did or had to I would off load it to the side then rig it up and then carry it to the launch. 

Usually there are better places to launch. 

But they have just as much right to use the ramp as anyone else. If it was on a trailer then it should be loaded already and ready to launch just like any other boat that's being backed down the ramp.

My favorite thing to do is watch the ramp at West Branch on a holiday. Some funny stuff happens there and a bunch of people that only get the boat out once or twice a year.


----------



## Legend killer

fishingful said:


> I Kayak and am a Kayak Instructor. I cant think of any time I have had to use a ramp to launch. We have launched 20 boats at a time. I don't think I would really want to. But if I did or had to I would off load it to the side then rig it up and then carry it to the launch.
> 
> Usually there are better places to launch.
> 
> But they have just as much right to use the ramp as anyone else. If it was on a trailer then it should be loaded already and ready to launch just like any other boat that's being backed down the ramp.
> 
> My favorite thing to do is watch the ramp at West Branch on a holiday. Some funny stuff happens there and a bunch of people that only get the boat out once or twice a year.


Thanks for giving the advice on how you do it. The example I provided was at ef and the guy was loading it to the top of a jetta.


----------



## Nate167

I bought my first boat about 2 years ago and what helped me is I went to the lake during the week in the afternoon and practiced loading and unloading the boat. I would launch, tie up at Ctsy dock. Drive around from parking lot like getting the truck at the end of the day and load the boat up. I spent a few hours doing this over and over so when it came time to fish when the launches are busy I had a routine down and knew what to expect. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjpolecat

Just about everything has been mentioned so far. MAYBE I CAN ADD A FEW.
1. HAVE YOUR BOAT READY FOR LAUNCH BEFORE ENTERING THE RAMP. just heave the minimum security for tie down,
2. When the boat is in the water, pull it bask far enough so a boat can launch while you are parking the truck.
If you are waiting for someone to show up, go to the farthest end of the ramp and retie, OR stand off in the water until they show up,, DON'T SET IN THE RAMP AND WAIT.
3, When returning to load your boat, tie up furthest from any of the ramps, get your truck and use any or next ramp available and DON'T TIE UP ANY OF THE RAMPS.
SURE, IT'S PUBLIC BUT BE CONSIDERATE, POLITE, THINK AHEAD AND BEYOUND YOUSELF.. look beyond the end of your nose... And always remember, THE BIGGER THE BOAT, THE SMALLER THE BRAIN.
4. Secure your boat, AND THEN PULL IT AWAY FROM THE RAMP AREA to complete the tie down for transport. and now you can even wipe it down if you so desire.

CJP

BOAT RAMPS ARE THE BEST FREE ENTERTAINMENT, BRING A LAWN CHAIR AND ENJOY..





Boy, I really feel better now.


----------



## backlashed

Legend killer said:


> I have seen kayakers take 20-30 min to unload their kayaks, strap it down, then pull out. Boaters power load their boats, hop down, pull up to the parking lot then unload and strap down their boats. Takes less than 5 min from docking, walking to your truck, backing, then loading.


Lol, we all know that the ramps are infested with kayaks and canoes taking a long time to load.

These conversations always get started b/c of power boaters antics at the ramp. Paddle boats are hardly a problem at all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

I have a very set routine that I go thru each and every time I try to not be interrupted that's when I forget to do something, most people get in a big hurry just slow down, I saw a fella at CJ Brown last year he forgot to put the plug in the boat it was pure chaos and panic he was out on the lake and came into the launch ramp full bore screaming at everyone to get out of his way, if this ever happens that you forget to put the plug in place as long as you are moving forward the water will be forced out the hole, if you can get back there and put the plug in then the bilge will take care of the water no need for panic, I always change my plugs each and every year I figure I can get a years use out of them as cheap as they are why take a chance at having a failure.........Doc


----------



## RustyGoat

Legend killer said:


> I have seen kayakers take 20-30 min to unload their kayaks, strap it down, then pull out. Boaters power load their boats, hop down, pull up to the parking lot then unload and strap down their boats. Takes less than 5 min from docking, walking to your truck, backing, then loading.


Experienced boaters do it this way but the rookies are another thing entirely. Ive spent enough time at boat ramps launching kayaks and boats that I can tell you it doesnt matter what you are launching if you are a rookie or just a d-bag its going to take awhile. Ive seen guys in big money rec boats and bass boats struggle and Ive also seen people with boats that didnt look like they would even float struggle. 

I was at the Moundwood boat ramp at Indian Lake last year and watched a guy with a newer Ranger bass boat spend nearly 30 minutes just trying to back the trailer into the water to unload it. It was obvious from watching that he had never backed a trailer before and had no idea what he was doing. The only smart thing he did was go on a Friday when there was very little traffic. I would have liked to have been there when it came time for him to pull the boat out.


----------



## gray0630

Thank you everyone, you have definitely given me some things to think more about in prep. Im used to backing trailers, so Im not worried about that part. 

Thinking about taking advantage of the only decent day this week (tomorrow) and going out to CC. Ill get a chance to practice, and I also need to start learning the new Terrova iPilot and HB 598 I just got installed. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cincinnati

RustyGoat said:


> Ive spent enough time at boat ramps launching kayaks and boats that I can tell you it doesnt matter what you are launching if you are a rookie or just a d-bag its going to take awhile. Ive seen guys in big money rec boats and bass boats struggle and Ive also seen people with boats that didnt look like they would even float struggle.


Well said.


----------



## nixmkt

Here is a sticky thread in the Boats and Motors section about it:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=95574


----------



## Legend killer

backlashed said:


> Lol, we all know that the ramps are infested with kayaks and canoes taking a long time to load.
> 
> These conversations always get started b/c of power boaters antics at the ramp. Paddle boats are hardly a problem at all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If I was launching a kayak, I would park and carry it to wherever I was putting in the water. Kayaks are made to launch wherever, trailered boats are made to launch at a boat ramp.


----------



## Kickinbass91

Kayaks have as much of a right to use the ramps as we do another thing to add tho is for the people that fish the docks the least you could do is reel in your line as a boat approaches the docks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjpolecat

This item forgot one thing, IT'S EASIER AND SAFER TO PUT ALL PASSENGERS ON THE DOCK BEFORE LOADING THE BOAT ON THE TRAILER. the boat ramp is the most dangerous place on the entire lake.


----------



## Legend killer

Kickinbass91 said:


> Kayaks have as much of a right to use the ramps as we do another thing to add tho is for the people that fish the docks the least you could do is reel in your line as a boat approaches the docks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Every dock I have seen has signs saying fishing is not permitted.


----------



## Kickinbass91

True but there is a lot of people that evidently cannot read or think that it doesn't apply to them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1

Takes two to be corteous and safe for that matter. One backs it off and out of the way. While the other moves out of the way so some one else isnt waiting. Or dock it. Any thing else and you better half tough hide. People dont like to wait because you decide to fish alone. Thats why me and the wife always took some one with us so others arent wasting their time. Now i dock it. And make payments thru the year.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Legend killer said:


> If I was launching a kayak, I would park and carry it to wherever I was putting in the water. Kayaks are made to launch wherever, trailered boats are made to launch at a boat ramp.


 


This is the misconception with kakaks though. I have a kayak that is going to weight 150-200 lbs fully loaded so throwing it over my shoulder is not really an option. I have no problem if i wait in line to take my time and drop my boat off at a ramp. 






[/QUOTE]
Ive spent enough time at boat ramps launching kayaks and boats that I can tell you it doesnt matter what you are launching if you are a rookie or just a d-bag its going to take awhile. [/QUOTE]

I think all that needs to be said is d-bags will be d-bags and you are going to piss someone off no matter because their time is more important than everyone else's .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

USMC_Galloway said:


> This is the misconception with kakaks though. I have a kayak that is going to weight 150-200 lbs fully loaded so throwing it over my shoulder is not really an option. I have no problem if i wait in line to take my time and drop my boat off at a ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...very true! I usually have my gear ready to go and INSIDE the yak before launching it..it easily weighs 200lbs..its easiest toback down the ramp, slide it outta the truck bed and tie it off to the docks..doesnt take very long at all. Parking in the lot and carrying/dragging the yak to the water is a complete PIA


----------



## Matulemj

Legend killer said:


> If I was launching a kayak, I would park and carry it to wherever I was putting in the water. Kayaks are made to launch wherever, trailered boats are made to launch at a boat ramp.


So you feel entitled because you have a motored boat? So since you feel I can lift my boat, I should carry it 100 yards and not have to inconvenience you a couple minutes? You really need to introduce yourself to some hefty amounts of alcohol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

I always try to take a nice wide turn if possible right at the edge of the ramp and pull straight until my truck and trailer are both straight in front of the ramp. This makes it so you dont have to make any sharp turns, which makes it much harder. Then, I put all my gear in and PUT THE TAILGATE DOWN on your truck if you have one. This helps visibility 100%. Take the straps off the back of your boat, theres nothing worse than getting your boat in and it doesnt slide off lol. Tie her up if nobodys there, if they are pull it around the other side of the dock. Get in, and enjoy  When loading, don't pull too far in. 1. You can lose your rig. 2. Your boat will load unevenly and will fishtail all over the place. Hope this helps.


----------



## viper1

Use to have a 14 ft boat. When i went i made sure to not use the best or most popular docks. Simple respect. I also loaded it after i drug it to shore. No one had to wait. Im not sure why the remark about a d-bag as i havent seen any reason for that. Simple mater of respect some dont have today. Dont matter who you are wrong or right. You dont have the right to take others time no more then them take yours. But other then a few you can be all right going any where. But i have seen some who will get physical. So best to learn the right way and make it quick. No reason to block a ramp more the 3-5 minutes. Do it at conny and some one will back over you. Lol!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riggu2

This has been a very interesting topic to read. I plan on launching for the first time on Monday afternoon to get some practice before the ramps get busy, so this was good to read before launching. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bunsel

I have always found it to be very "Educational" to just sit and watch others at ramps. Hard to believe what all a guy can learn!


----------



## backlashed

Bunsel said:


> I have always found it to be very "Educational" to just sit and watch others at ramps. Hard to believe what all a guy can learn!


That's the truth! When we bought our pontoon the first thing my wife and I did was to go and watch the 3 ramps at CC on Saturday of a Memorial Day weekend. You can talk to experienced boaters while they wait, they were willing to share their experiences and tips with us and you can see what is good and what isn't.

The most important thing we learned was timing. Launch early on weekend mornings and get out in the early afternoon, the ramps aren't so busy then. Week days are the best time to get out if you can.

We NEVER boat on holiday weekends, I learned that years ago.

And there are people that sit and watch busy ramps for entertainment too. 

If you are inexperienced most are willing to patiently wait and some will offer help. Inconsiderate people, like the ones Mason mentioned are the biggest problem by far.


----------



## backlashed

Legend killer said:


> If I was launching a kayak, I would park and carry it to wherever I was putting in the water. Kayaks are made to launch wherever, trailered boats are made to launch at a boat ramp.


You say that through inexperience. Long, higher quality angler yaks weigh 60# and higher empty and can be really awkward to carry solo. You can't carry all your gear in a yak and there is no way you'd keep making trips back and forth carrying and dropping off all your stuff. 

You can't load and launch a kayak just anywhere either. The banks of many lakes are rip rap or gelatinous mud.


----------



## firstflight111

1 Dont hold up the line getting your boat ready
2 DROP YOU BOAT AND GO 
3 dont wait till you get to the ramp to know if you baot going to start .do it at home .
4 have your party in the boat before you get in line 
5 make sure you batteries are charged and you have gas in the tank before you get to the ramp
6 when going solo tie you boat on the outside dock to not block the ramp

WHEN LEAVEING
7 dont sit on the ramp and wait for you ride move out of the way others maybe faster then you 
8 tie your boat down away from the ramp to make it move along 
9 if you want to B.S pull in a parking spot dont block the tie down lanes 

if everone follow this the ramps would be awesome


----------



## cjpolecat

Somebody really opened a can of worms this time.
Cjp

HEY -- NOBODY MENTIONED THE BIGEST PROBLEM, THE WAVE RUNNERS.......NOW THERE IS A CAN OF WORMS


----------



## inchoh

Above all don't forget to put the plug in.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Put the parking brake on when you get out of your truck when you are loading/unloading


----------



## jlami

I_Shock_Em said:


> Put the parking brake on when you get out of your truck when you are loading/unloading


Probably the most important advice yet!

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

My best advice.. Don't be in a hurry. That goes for the pros as well. Take your time, get in and out safely!


----------



## viper1

I launch once and pull out once. No hassel at all. Save money sometimes up to an hours wait and all round easier.
Some times we come in really beat by the waves and sun. Well get in our car and eat a sandwhich if launch is busy. Provides some good entertainment. Because the greatests minds in the world cant prodict what will happen. Especially when fishings hot. Lol!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Oh, the antics, "gaffs' and just spectacular mishaps have witnessed fishing around (and occasionally upon) said scattered boat ramps. A Cadillac Escalaid rolling in, faithfully following it`s owner carefully backing his rather nice bass boat, door still open and somewhat worse for wear, rubbing the dock bumper; the 2 "gentlemen" at CJ 1 hot summer afternoon "fixing" a dead motor on a 16`(?) deep V aluminum boat with a glowing 16"(?) Churchill cigar clenched tightly in jaw for illumination of the problem, soon compounded by the immediate absence of a fire extinguisher, and while the outcome wasn`t quite upto Hollywood grade pyrotechnic capabilities, none the less there soon blossomed a very distinct if rather small fire. Events cascaded out of control when the lesser of the 2 apparent later day Vikings quickly if not nimbly departed it onto the dock, likely in pursuit of the wayward fire extinguisher inside his vehicle, many feet away. The resulting sudden rocking of the boat obviously brought SOME type of readily flammable material, or more likely liquid into further direct contact with the open flames, instantly generating a FAR more impressive "WOOSH !!!" sound and light show while also compelling Viking #2 to likewise hastily abandon their now briskly burning funeral pyre; over the side he dove, Churchill still tightly clenched, and shoes alight...lastly the dude whom FORGOT to clip his boat`s OR raise the transom DESPITE 2 persons WARNING him...in pouring rain, this obvious "novice" deposited said former boat at least 8` from the nearest water capable of continuously wetting it`s hull, let alone float it while also managing to start an oil slick from the now junk motor; all told effectively closing 2 lanes, singlehandedly for over 3 hrs. The discovery of "numerous" empty beverage containers from the boat in his vehicle did NOT put him in "good standing" with the Park Wardens or the thourghly POed general public who had to call a wrecker and the former boat`s owner who was understandably ready spur of the moment to commit a felony himself just to spend some personal time with his previous "friend"...


----------



## Snyd

My advice is - Always be ready for the un expected. Just when you think you have seen it all there is always somthing new every year.


----------



## socdad

Snyd said:


> My advice is - Always be ready for the un expected. Just when you think you have seen it all there is always somthing new every year.



Just go slow & follow a set procedure. SNYD's post remindes me of something I would tell first yeat teachers the day before school opned ... The objective is to thoroughly analyze all situations, anticipate all problems prior to their occurrence, have answers for these problems, and move swiftly to solve these problems when called upon. However, when you are up to your ass in alligators, it is difficult to remember that your initial objective was to drain the swamp."


----------



## ccart58

, 
wow some great advice, one thing I do is (I have a older motor) sometimes it dont start right off the bat so I use my electric trolling motor to move my boat over out of the way then start my gas motor, also last year I got a tri hull boat and it will not go back on the trailer straight no matter what I do, so over the winter I bought a set of side bunks so my plan this year is to pinch the boat with the side boards to keep it straight, dont know how this will work so I might be the guy holding everyone up agian this year trying to load !


----------



## BlueBoat98

ccart58 said:


> ,
> wow some great advice, one thing I do is (I have a older motor) sometimes it dont start right off the bat so I use my electric trolling motor to move my boat over out of the way then start my gas motor, also last year I got a tri hull boat and it will not go back on the trailer straight no matter what I do, so over the winter I bought a set of side bunks so my plan this year is to pinch the boat with the side boards to keep it straight, dont know how this will work so I might be the guy holding everyone up agian this year trying to load !


I had the same problem with my old 16 foot tri-hull. The side bunks will help but the bow will still stray, especially with any wind. You just can't make them tight enough to completely do the job. I solved it by designing a "catcher" for the center hull. It bolted to the frame of the trailer and spread out like a V with rollers on each side. It was wide enough to be hard to miss. After installing that I never missed the bow roller again when driving onto the trailer. I don't have a good picture but you can probably get the idea.

MC


----------



## greendragon

I am retired so not in a hurry and if I see someone needing help I help them. Just like the Boy Scouts say BE PREPARED. Take you time and be methodical.


----------



## downtime8763

I_Shock_Em said:


> Put the parking brake on when you get out of your truck when you are loading/unloading


 Agree,apply break before putting in park ,this will take a lot of stress off the parking pin/gear. Make sure lanyard is in the RUN position as this can cost to time on water or dock(experienced this my self 2yrs ago and have been boating longer than I want to say) .


----------



## Nubes

I only kayak fish and have never once witnessed a kayaker hog a ramp for 20 minutes and I have never once seen a boater get his boat into the water and park and be back in that boat in 5 mins...lol I usually unload in the parking lot and cart my yak down to the water. If its really dead then sometimes Ill drive down to the ramp. Ive even launched my yak while a boat was using a ramp, sometimes theres room for two if the ramp is wide enough.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Don't forget to prime the bulb until firm! Makes that motor a lot easier to start


----------



## cjbrown

It can be the best entertainment in Clark County on a Sat or Sun evening... I'm always a nervous wreck at the ramp.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

AH! Slip your car into Neutral if you have an automatic transmission once gravity takes over on the ramp. Slightly easier on your brakes on the way down. Don't forget to Engage parking brake then put vehicle in park. OMG please put the vehicle in park!!!

Its easy to back the trailer in too far. Makes the boat twice as hard to get lined up. For the bunks to be able to do their job, the boat has to rest pretty squarely on them. Let the winch guide it up if you have to. Don't pull out of the water until you are sure it's centered enough to not topple over. Smaller boats, slight adjustments can be made once out of the water. You just don't want to dump it because you are in a hurry. These guys can wait...  I'd say most guys wouldn't mind helping. We all had a first(or 100th) time at the ramps..


----------



## Ronman

I have been boating for 30 years. In the spring there are so many people it can be tough for anybody. Good luck and be safe!


----------

